# Compass Rallye 650 - how to turn 12v on??



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, with the lack of compass dealers at this time of night, who here can tell me how to turn the 12v on in a 2009 Compass Rallye 650?? Ive turned the main power switch on and all the switches as you come in through the door... still no 12v. There is 12v power from battery into the distribution unit and thats where it ends... the van also has alarm and keyfob thing (like an immobiliser) that ive put into its respective slot and made the red light come on - still nothing. The alarm works (but is battery backed up so that means nothing) as ive set it off lol - ive tried arming, disarming... putting the immobiliser fob in etc etc... still nothing! This ones got me stumped... there must be a trick to it! Anyone??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Snelly,

I had a Compass Rally GTE, some time ago, on mine it was just a control panel with a 12v power on/off button.

But I am guessing you have already looked at all the switches on the zig unit


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Snelly,

Just seen this on UKcampsites

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/CHATTER...s.asp?ForumID=8&TopicID=214710&PagePosition=7


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes it seems to have a simple on/off switch... no dice.

I also read the article on ukcs... it doesnt really give anything away or say how the problem got solved...


----------

